# Trivia 6/13



## luckytrim (Jun 13, 2018)

trivia 6/13
DID YOU KNOW...
Because sharks very rarely get cancer, scientists study their  cartilage in
the hopes of finding a cure for the disease.


1. Randle McMurphy is the central character in which novel /  film ?
2. What's the more common name for Erythrocytes and leukocytes  ?
3. Who was the first to be President of FIFTY States  ?
4. In relation to colors appearing on their national flags,  which of the
following is the odd one out?
  a. - USA
  b. - France
  c. - Italy
  d. - United Kingdom
5. The International Court of Justice (also called the World  Court) is
located in what city?
6. Arnold Schwarzenegger was born where ?
  a. - Poland
  b. - Hungary
  c. - Romania
  d. - Austria
7. What was the correct spelling for the winning word in 2006?  This is a 
"proto-language."
  a. - Ursprace
  b. - Ursprach
  c. - Ursprache
  d. - Urspracke
8. Cartoon character Porky Pig had a girlfriend, what was her  name?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In Southeast Asia, they drink a wine made with venomous  snakes.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
2. Blood Cells, Red & White
3. Dwight D. Eisenhower
4. - c
5. The Hague
6. Austria
7. - c
8. Petunia

TRUTH !!
Originating in Vietnam and found throughout Southeast Asia,  snake wine is an
alcoholic beverage bottled with a whole venomous snake inside.  One variety
is made by placing a large snake into a glass jar of rice  wine, often with
smaller snakes, and allowing it to steep. Consumed after the  poisonous venom
has been rendered inactive by the alcohol, snake wine is said  to have
medicinal properties and is billed as a cure for a range of  ailments.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 13, 2018)

Yay! I got 100% on this one.

It kind of makes up for doing so poorly on the "vintage western TV stars" quiz you posted recently.


----------



## luckytrim (Jun 13, 2018)

WTG Steve !


----------

